# New Year's Resolutions for 2009?



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

If this thread is redundant, I apologize, but what are everyone's resolutions for the new year?

Mine are to run the Keybank Marathon with my sister in Burlington, VT on May 24th (I registered two weeks ago!), and to exhibit more patience even when I am really tired.

What commitments did you all make?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*no people food or extra treats for the dogs!*

This is very hard for me as the vet thinks Riki should be 12 pounds as he was two years ago instead of almost 14, and that Daisy should be 9, and she is almost 11. It is so hard because I have been giving them fish treats and sometimes turkey treats.

They love to do tricks but I have to give them the tiniest treats and no snacking on leftovers ever.

I think it is as hard for me not to give it to them as it is for them not to get it.

As for me, I do need to get to bed before eleven. Sometimes I get on this forum and before I know it, it is extremely late and I am very tired when the alarm rings in the morning.

I'd also like to take a very long walk every day. With the dogs, of course. Not just the quick short runs several times a day...but a long, leisurely one. For my exercise and for theirs.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Mine are:

No more buying shoes (yeah, right....) but I'll try...
Get rid of 5 items of clutter per day.
Super clean 1 room in the house per day.

That's about all I can handle this year.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I need to lose some weight for my cruise through Europe in June! The treatment I recieved for my Breast Cancer caused me to gain extra pounds. Now I need to lose so I don't scare anyone.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd like to learn how to do something creative. I seriously need a hobby!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

My personal resolution is to lose 15 pounds. Our family resolution is to have a game/activity night one night a month. We have so many activities going on (piano, violin, choirs, tennis, soccer, ....) that we are going to schedule a night on the second weekend (according to my son) that we all get together and play.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Get off the internet a bit more...so I can get my work done.

Work on my husband to convince him that we really do need to add another havanese to our family!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> Get off the internet a bit more...so I can get my work done.


Amy, that is my resolution too. This vacation has really allowed me to feed my internet addiction. Back to the regular grind tomorrow!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm just going to try to be more patient with those I love! I feel like I'm always in hyper-drive, too much to do, not enough time. I'd love to find a hobby that's calming. Any suggestions???


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

DH and I have both committed to getting healthy with what we put in our bodies and exercise. We got a wii fit and love it! And my mii character doesn't look how I picked her out to look and my fitness age isn't my age at all!!! I have to tell you the dogs really dont like the wii fit though. Dash especially will jump on you and kind of freak out!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I resolve not to make any resolutions I can't/won't keep. So I resolve to love my boys (all of them) every day.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh boy. I've got a list. Maybe I'll actually have success with at least one if I resolve to do a lot.

1. lose weight by eating better stuff for me.
2. exercise regularly
3. quit smoking
4. play more with the kids
5. do 1 good or nice thing everyday for someone else.
6. scrapbook


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

Mine is spend my money wisely. No more impulse buying.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

2009 will be the year to pay down my debts - I still carry some from College!! ARGH!!

Also continue to lose the last 30lbs and finally reach my goal.
Make good food choices and commit living a healthy lifestyle, as opposed to "dieting".

Oh and yes, this year, I have resolved to not get too 'busy' with everyday things and visit this group more often - very similar to how I did when this group first started.

Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wow Kim, I'm exhausted just reading yours!

I better resolve to stop eating all the Christmas candy I bought on clearance or I won't fit in the airplane seat to go to Chicago!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't like making resolutions I will break by January 31st... 

My goal for 2009 is to get to know my friends and family more by spending quality time with them.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Here are my resolutions (stolen from my blog, LOL):

For this upcoming year, I am resolved to do:

- a LOT more knitting
- a lot of work on my research and hopefully get published
- to get Kubrick a little puppy brother - *YAY DONE!*
- to run a 10K (DH and I WILL do this)
- to take lots and lots of pictures
- to go to Brazil with DH so he can meet my family there
- and most of all to have a wonderful first year of marriage with DH!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Lots of good resolutions on here. Mine are:

1. track my spending and save more
2. eat healthier
3. learn something new at least once a week
4. get better with taking pictures-with my new cannon rebel camera
5. Tell my loved ones that I love them as often as I can( Dad was in the hospital this month and my mother last month . also my mother inlaw was too last month
6. Get into drawing again
7. more knitting and sewing


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

oops forgot one have more playdates for Mollie and Bailey


----------

